# Where are the doves



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Been out west 3 times the last 10 days(vernon area) and no doves:-( Gone south already? Any one seen any?Not ECDs Ive got a ton of them in my yard.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I saw 2 flocks of 50-70+ and one flock of 100ish in Highland, all flying in bunches. Seems like they are ready to get out of town.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Packout said:


> I saw 2 flocks of 50-70+ and one flock of 100ish in Highland, all flying in bunches. Seems like they are ready to get out of town.


Yea I was afraid of that.Nice to have a longer season to find no doves-O,-


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Does anyone know how the dove situation is looking down in the Delta area?


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

Why'd they extend it an extra month?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

utahgolf said:


> Why'd they extend it an extra month?


Cuz it wont matter, the doves will all be gone. You could make the season Sept 1st through January and it wouldnt matter in Utah. Kindof like Antlerless elk tags... once you reach a certain threshold of tag numbers, adding more wont increase the harvest much... as the pressure just keeps the elk off in the nasty stuff 99% of the people will never touch.

-DallanC


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Cuz it wont matter, the doves will all be gone. You could make the season Sept 1st through January and it wouldnt matter in Utah. Kindof like Antlerless elk tags... once you reach a certain threshold of tag numbers, adding more wont increase the harvest much... as the pressure just keeps the elk off in the nasty stuff 99% of the people will never touch.
> 
> -DallanC


I know it doesn't matter harvest wise but just why they felt to even bother typing an extra month into the proc.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

utahgolf said:


> I know it doesn't matter harvest wise but just why they felt to even bother typing an extra month into the proc.


It is not arbitrary by any means. Doves are federally regulated, in conjunction with other countries because they are not year long residents here, just like water fowl. Not only can you hunt longer, the bag limit has increased as well. This is because dove counts are showing more doves, and because of this, we get to harvest more for longer periods of time.

It does not mean that the weather, or anything else will cooperate with our hunts, but that potential exists, and is supported by the fact that there are more doves, between Canada and Mexico.

The doves have always started heading South the first of Sept. After the warm rains of the August monsoons, we ussualy get some colder rains and temps at the first of Sept., which gets everything rolling.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

They move it later and longer so the mexicans can kill unlimited limits


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

Yup!!


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Mexico has seasons and bag limits similar to ours. Many South American countries have no season or limits on many doves, but that is partly because there are millions of them. South American doves are not the same doves that come from here.

Mexico has the largest resident population of Mourning doves, that never migrate North.


----------



## provider (Jan 17, 2011)

I went out in the fields south of Hurricane opening morning. I saw one morning dove. There were some in town. I could hear some people shooting in the desert. I was at Otter Creek two nights ago and saw a bunch around the lake at dusk.


----------

